# Spring Blackline steel pans



## alpncook (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone used the Spring USA Blackline carbon steel fry pans? Considering getting the 9.5" and 11" but would like some feedback from anyone who has used or even looked at them (none available locally). Compared to other steel pans, I like that these are welded and have cast iron handles for better comfort than the usual sheet metal. OTOH maybe the handle is too skinny for good control?

http://springusacom.siteprotect.net/products/professional-cookware/blackline/

Price is higher than Matfer of Vollrath but not outrageous considering I'd likely have them for a couple decades. Both pans with shipping is about $140 while the other would be around $60. I have no interest in de Buyer or other pans with rivets.


----------

